# Copyrights on molds



## Genny (Jul 11, 2012)

I just want to mention something that I've been discussing on another forum on what molds you use if you're selling your soap, bath bombs, tarts, etc.  I see so many people on Etsy & other places selling the cutest Hello Kitty soaps, Mickey Mouse tarts, Spongebob Bath bombs, etc.  They are very cute.

They are also very illegal to sell.  I have a somewhat friend who makes Sesame Street tarts from a candy mold that she got at Michaels or someplace.  We had a discussion about copyright, which then of course this comment came up, "I bought the mold, I now own the mold, I can do anything I want with the mold."  That is very common misinformation.  Character shaped molds, cookie cutters, fondant mats are copyrighted and not to be used commercially in any way.  You can use them for personal use, that's fine, that's what they're intended for.  Using the mold, but calling them something else like just mouse tarts or kitty soaps, still illegal if you're using the mold.

Another thing that my friend said was, "I don't think Sesame Street has the time to go look for people that are selling stuff from their molds."  I've also heard people say, "A big company like that is most likely not going to come after a little crafter."
Except all the little crafters that violate copyright laws really add up to staggering amounts, so these large businesses do have people that they employ just to find people that are violating on their copyrights.  My cousin actually used to do that when he worked for Disney.  He told me that they sent Cease & Desist letters by the hundreds, daily.  When you've spent money on copyrighting your work, you're going to do everything you can to protect it.

Plus to me when I'm shopping around to buy from other crafters and I see people who are violating copyrights, it fits right up there that violate FDA regulations & EPA laws.  It looks like you just don't care about laws that pertain to your business.

Just something that's small, but very important to keep in mind when buying molds and such.


----------



## new12soap (Jul 11, 2012)

I know that what you are saying about licensed characters is true. I know someone that got one of those cease and desist letters for showing Disney movies to the children at a pre-school. That is considered a public showing.

BUT... what about other molds? Novelty molds, decorative molds...? I see an awful lot of those and have a few myself.


----------



## Genny (Jul 11, 2012)

Usually "Character" molds are the ones that do not allow selling of any product that was made by using that mold.  I know that Wilton allows the selling of products made from their basic molds or any of their non character molds. 
The best way to find out if it's okay to sell something from the molds, is by contacting the company that your mold came from.


----------



## Lindy (Jul 15, 2012)

For me I think it is really important to behave in a professional manner and that includes respecting copyrights.  If we want what we do to be respected then we need to behave in the same manner.

Just my 2 cents.....


----------

